# Improving fresh wort kits



## Ryan (8/10/18)

I've brewed a few All Inn fresh wort kits with success, some exactly as per the instructions, some where I did not add the extra water. Some where I've slightly changed the dry hop additions.

Has anyone taken these to the next level? What would you suggest to increase abv or to manipulate the style of the beer?


----------



## Boxcar (9/10/18)

Yeast stains, sugars, hops & spices, depending on the base wort & the target style. Also mixing of worts if you know what's in them. You should go a wide search to see if anyone has come up with "hacks" for the worts you're interested in. I've found a number of charts for other brands over the years.


----------



## mongey (9/10/18)

the last FWK I did, I did the all in red ale and bumped it up with a standard brew booster and dry hopped 50 g of mosiac. was just a HBS standard 1kg bag of booster . Dex ,LDM and maltodextrin mix .

after doing FWK for years I'd say it is the best one I did . It's insanely close to the modus former tenant red ale . but a bit less alcohol. mine is 6.8


mixing yeast is good too. I had done a couple of wheat beer FWK with saison yeasts which came out good if you like saisons


----------



## Ryan (9/10/18)

Yeah sweet that's what I'm after, I actually just bottled the Red IPA myself, following the dry hop instructions and water. So far have produced great beers...but I'd like to knock up some high abv every now and then. I've got the contraband white IPA on the go now which smells amazing in the FV. I plan to do that one again but use a true wiessbier yeast. Should I add some more wheat? I love a good hefewiezen like wiehenstefaner so I'd love to get something similar. I only have the All Inn kits at my LHBS (Albany WA) and no time to go AG yet (2 yr old and 4 month old)! Thanks for your help


----------



## Ryan (9/10/18)

mongey said:


> the last FWK I did, I did the all in red ale and bumped it up with a standard brew booster and dry hopped 50 g of mosiac. was just a HBS standard 1kg bag of booster . Dex ,LDM and maltodextrin mix .
> 
> after doing FWK for years I'd say it is the best one I did . It's insanely close to the modus former tenant red ale . but a bit less alcohol. mine is 6.8
> 
> ...



How much water did you add to this? Did you add the booster to boiling water and then add it?


----------



## mongey (10/10/18)

I think I topped it up to 21 l from memory. I didn’t write anything down but I think that gave me 1062 and it finished 1010. I know it fished 1010 and is 6.8 % so that works out 

Didn’t boil anything. Just dumped it in.


----------

